
The California Review of Images and Mark Zuckerberg - benrmatthews
http://zuckerbergreview.com/
======
benrmatthews
The discussion around the Facebook "map" (Zuckerberg and the Imaginary
Cosmopolitan [1]) is my personal favourite.

1:
[http://zuckerbergreview.com/zuckerman.html](http://zuckerbergreview.com/zuckerman.html)

